# In-store vape clinics - Edinburgh



## Hooked (19/5/21)

https://www.scotsman.com/business/i...ion-coaches-planned-by-edinburgh-firm-3239383
17 May 2021

"Edinburgh-based vaping firm VPZ has announced record sales and outlined plans for “vape clinics” to help more smokers quit.

The firm said it had been inundated with smokers looking to kick the habit since reopening its full estate of more than 150 stores on April 26. It said it had seen a 165 per cent increase in “new to vaping” kit sales in the first week following the relaxation of lockdown measures.

Bosses said they would be launching a new vape clinic concept to create a network of “smoking cessation coaches” across selected stores within its UK retail footprint.

Company director Doug Mutter said: “VPZ is the UK’s leading vaping specialist and we are spearheading the fight against the nation’s number one killer – smoking..."

[Good idea - let's open vape clinics in SA too!]

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH (20/5/21)

[Good idea - let's open vape clinics in SA too!]

Assuming we ever get out of lockdown...


----------

